
Ask HN: What do you use to manage large number of images for your ML projects? - bobosha
We have millions of photos organized by folder on Ubuntu&#x2F;Mac, and we have a hard time organizing, tagging etc. How do you manage your imagery assets?
======
mceachen
If you need to find something quickly, PhotoStructure will scale to that
quantity, and if you've got exif or sidecars with keywords, those tags would
be navigable as well. There's a pulldown that then let's you open the
enclosing folder with the current image selected.

You can also do performant SQL queries on path, keyword, or a bunch of other
metadata attributes.

Disclaimer: I'm the author.

